# Hunters bump...



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

P.s. It seems like every horse posted on the conformation thread has one according to posters... Are they that common?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

You must be reading a different site than me, as I rarely see one mentioned on here in a critique. 

There is a good article at: Cause And Effect Of Hunter's Bump In The Horse on it.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I think you must be looking some where else.... It is extremely rare on this forum that a horse we critique has a hunters bump.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Check out The Horse Conformation Handbook by Heather Smith Thomas; it covers a lot of topics including Hunter's Bump.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

I haven't looked at every post on every critique but three of the ones I have read recently someone made a comment as to a hunters bump. And I didn't say they had them just someone made mention of one. I just wanted to know if they ! ! werecommon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry my phone is being stupid... No exclamation points needed 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

It could be that the critiquer is mistaken and doesn't quite know what a hunters bump is, so he/she is saying horses have one when in reality the animal is underweight or undermuscled and the normal, but usually covered, curve and bump it its spine is showing. Remember, very few of us who are critiquing are actual experts in that field xD

A lot of people also switch between a roached back and hunters bump when in reality they're very different. if I'm not mistaken, roaches are conformational, and hunters bumps can be as well, but they aren't always. Sometimes it is due to injury.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

The reason you see it mentioned often is many people mistakenly call a goose rump a hunter's bump - they are two different things...a goose rump is a natural high-crouped conformation whereas a hunter's bump is normally caused by an injury or damage to the pelvic area, or more rarely a fetal injury...


----------

